# Busted wheel, again



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> And what did you do to your bike?



Screwed up the rear wheel, again.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/33762-west-hartford-reservoir-8-17-08-a.html


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Screwed up the rear wheel, again.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33762-west-hartford-reservoir-8-17-08-a.html


Geez, bent the wheel... again? 
Yeah, maybe a beefier, wider rim will do you good... or who knows, maybe a FS 
I've bent a rear wheel on an HT real easy just by going fast down some bumpy rocky trail for 100ft!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Geez, bent the wheel... again?
> Yeah, maybe a beefier, wider rim will do you good... or who knows, maybe a FS
> I've bent a rear wheel on an HT real easy just by going fast down some bumpy rocky trail for 100ft!



I have a full suspension bike...

It's tweaked, but should still be usable.  It's not like I taco'd it (yet).


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have a full suspension bike...
> 
> It's tweaked, but should still be usable.  It's not like I taco'd it (yet).


d'oh! nevermind 

How wide are your current rims?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> d'oh! nevermind
> 
> How wide are your current rims?



Uh, I'm not sure, not very wide though.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2008)

Replace your current rim with a sun rhynolite.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Replace your current rim with a sun rhynolite.



That's what I'm looking at doing.  I've found some pretty cheap wheel sets online.

I'm wondering if that's going to be enough for me, or if I should try to get something beefier.  Should I try to go to 36 spokes instead of 32?  Heavier gauge spokes perhaps?


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2008)

Does your current wheel have double butted spokes?  If so, I'd stick with your current hub and spokes, and just put on the rhyno lite rim.  You said you wanted to foray into wheel building right?  First opportunity.

Plus I've read some not so nice things about the cheaper shimano/sun wheels (shyno lite) sold online, that the quality is very poor, and some are being received out of true right out of the box.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Does your current wheel have double butted spokes?  If so, I'd stick with your current hub and spokes, and just put on the rhyno lite rim.  You said you wanted to foray into wheel building right?  First opportunity.
> 
> Plus I've read some not so nice things about the cheaper shimano/sun wheels (shyno lite) sold online, that the quality is very poor, and some are being received out of true right out of the box.



Well that doesn't bode too well for my plan.  Is it the quality of the parts that is subpar, or just the build, or both?

I'm not sure if my spokes are butted at all..

I do want to build my own wheel sometime, but I don't think I have the time and tools right now to do a good job.  At least not if I want to go riding again this year.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

These are what I was looking at:
http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=1388


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

if you want somestrong wheels at a good price look into the Azonic outlaws. They are on sale for about $250 right now, but they are pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> if you want somestrong wheels at a good price look into the Azonic outlaws. They are on sale for about $250 right now, but they are pretty much bullet proof.



I've read good things about those too..  Price is definitely a concern, so I think the rhyno lites will probably be the best bet.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Well that doesn't bode too well for my plan.  Is it the quality of the parts that is subpar, or just the build, or both?
> 
> I'm not sure if my spokes are butted at all..
> 
> I do want to build my own wheel sometime, but I don't think I have the time and tools right now to do a good job.  At least not if I want to go riding again this year.



Double butted are also called dual gage.  They're thicker near the rim and the hub and thinner in the middle.  Most are roughly 14/15 gage.

But screw it anyway, you want a quick, cheap solution, just buy a new rim regardless and lace it up.  Time: about 2 hours; tools: flat head screwdriver, beer;

And check out- http://www.sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html

And here's a rim for ya-

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13931-260_SUNRL5-3-Parts-66-Rims/Sun-Rhyno-Lite-Rim-2005.htm

For the price Tim quoted you for the brand new back wheel, plus some wheel building time, you could go through ten of these rims.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Double butted are also called dual gage.  They're thicker near the rim and the hub and thinner in the middle.  Most are roughly 14/15 gage.
> 
> But screw it anyway, you want a quick, cheap solution, just buy a new rim regardless and lace it up.  Time: about 2 hours; tools: flat head screwdriver, beer;
> 
> ...



I know what double butted are, I'm just not sure if mine or not.  I've never noticed them being thinner in the middle, so I guess not.

It's not the lacing it up part that I'm worried about, it's getting it tensioned, trued, round, and dished properly that I'm worried about.

The $25 rim is tempting, and I think I may give that a shot.  I'll repair the wheel that I had on the bike originally until I cut up the spokes on the drive side with the chain in a little derailer mis-adjustment.   Then I can replace the rim on the other wheel (fairly new Deore hub) with the rhyno lite... Maybe...


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2008)

Correct tension - compare to your front wheel
Correct dish - center the rim in your rear fork (assuming they're symmetrical)
True and round - c-clamp or spring clamp a screwdriver, stick, or other straight object to your seat stay and put close to the rim to check for true and round

If you tension all the spokes evenly and progressively, you should not have to worry much about adjusting for round.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2008)

I was gonna say... since you were looking at that wheel set and might buy it anyway... and a replacement rim is really not a lot of money... why not just get the wheel set so you have something to ride on now and get a rim and rebuild your old wheel? Of course it will be more expensive in the end... 
Its fun working on the bike... but not in the middle of the biking season when you need it working.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Screwed up the rear wheel, again.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33762-west-hartford-reservoir-8-17-08-a.html



+++++++++++++Vibes+++++++++++++++


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

I went to the bike shop after work today and did a little spoke shopping.  Eight spokes to replace half the drive side spokes on the original wheel from the FSR.  One had broken and the other seven that come on the outer side of the flange had gotten pretty chewed up from the chain jumping in there.  This wheel is still pretty straight, even with two spokes missing, the reason I switched from it was because a) the brake track is getting pretty worn down (it's got a lot of miles since it was new in 2002) and is concave and b) I broke a spoke so it was easier to switch to my newer wheel from my other bike than to drive 30 minutes each way to the bike shop I use.  The wheel I had been using since is a fairly new hand built wheel from my local bike shop made of a Mavic XM117 rim, Deore hub, and straight 14 gauge spokes (the older wheel has straight 15 gauge spokes).  This is the wheel that got pretty tweaked yesterday.  I had forgotten that I had tweaked it about as bad shortly after getting the wheel and the bike shop re-trued it.  I also got two spokes for this wheel since I had destroyed two trying to get the mangled busted nipples using vice grips.   I installed those two first and then went around and re tensioned all the spokes to about the same tension using my calibrated tension measuring fingers, just to see what I had to work with.  What I got was an even more effed up wheel that went from being mostly straight with one section with a wicked bend to being pretty wavy throughout with no apparent straight sections (this is by looking at it by eye since I was working in my kitchen).  I gave up on that wheel for now and replaced the eight spokes on the other wheel.  This guy is going to be MUCH easier to true when I get it in the bike tomorrow, hopefully it will last long enough for me to figure out other wheel solutions.

Right now I'm leaning towards buying the rhyno lite rim from price point and trying my hand at lacing the Deore hub from the severely tweaked wheel into it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck, I am not patient enough to do that.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm no good with wheels.  There is a real talent/art to that.  Good luck, sincerely.  Sounds like you're gettin it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I love working on stuff like this.  Add to it that I'm poor (and cheap) and that the bike shop typically has a two week turn around time for repairs and I don't really have much choice but to do it myself.  The true test will be to swap rims.

Question for those who know; is it alright to reuse the spokes or should I just get all new ones?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I went out at lunch and worked on the wheel.  I got it pretty good, but I still have a bit of work to do.  I added a whole new level of insanity to the mix though....  I clamped a dial indicator onto the chain stay instead of using the brake pads as trueness indicators...


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I went out at lunch and worked on the wheel.  I got it pretty good, but I still have a bit of work to do.  I added a whole new level of insanity to the mix though....  I clamped a dial indicator onto the chain stay instead of using the brake pads as trueness indicators...




When you get into something, you go all out!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> When you get into something, you go all out!



Hell yeah...go Brian!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Brian, you should make a post on CF in the "Wanted" area and see if any of them have a rear wheel for you.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I got the old wheel looking pretty good tonight.  I couldn't seem to get it dished just right and it's a little out of round, but hopefully it'll work out alright for now.


----------

